# Lionel by Delton?



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

While working at a train show last weekend, I picked up a 20-year-old large scale Lionel #8-81000 Gold Rush Special set in mint condition. It includes the #101 0-6-0T engine, #401 gon and #701 caboose. Numerous details (couplers, caboose railings, car wheels, etc) suggest that this set was made by Delton for Lionel.

Perhaps someone here has the Delton book or other info that could shed light on this, just to satisfy my curiosity.

Since I run live steam on an unpowered track with uninsulated frogs, I am converting the engine to battery power, using one of Del Tapporo's Critter Controls. This will give my neighbor's kids (and me, of course,) something to have fun with while steam is being raised.


Larry


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Delton has always maintained that they didn't build this set for Lionel. However, the original Delton brochure pictured a proposed 0-6-0T engine that looks a lot like the Lionel engine.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

More reading on the subject here on MLS:

http://archive.mylargescale.com/art...nsen08.asp


----------

